#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Sutrah in het gebed

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van Moesa ibn Talhah dat zijn vader رضي الله عنهم zei:

we waren gewend het gebed te verrichten terwijl dieren voor ons voorbij liepen. We berichten dat tot de boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم en hij zei: als jullie iets zetten zo hoog als de achterkant van een zadel voor jullie, dan maakt het niet uit wat er voorbij gaat.

musnad imam ahmad ibn hanbal (volumeboek 2, 1388)
( isnad hassan muslim 499)

----------

